# Trevor's Song: Rock and Roll for $2.99



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Susan here. Most people know me by my real name, Susan Helene Gottfried. I'm also known as Susan at West of Mars. I'm a huge fan of books and authors in general. And then there's me...

I write about a fictional rock band, ShapeShifter, and the people who orbit them. Groupies, journalists, girlfriends, wives, managers, even a roadie or two. (The roadie tells his stories via poems. Thus, his name is Roadie Poet.)

I've compiled all this into books, of course. The Demo Tapes anthologies Demo Tapes Year 1 and Demo Tapes Year 2 are short fiction that was previously posted on my blog, The Meet and Greet at West of Mars. My readers wanted them, and who am I to say no? They're currently priced at $2.99 each.

And then there's the novel. Trevor's Song. Trevor's taken on a life of his own and even has his own groupies. He's pretty hard to resist. I'd love for you to join the Trevolution.

*Trevor's Song*:
_Fame and Fortune have destroyed many a rock star, but Trevor Wolff has a bigger problem when his best friend Mitchell Voss commits an act of monogamy with sexy artist Kerri Broadhurst.

ShapeShifter band dynamics will never be the same with this new woman on the scene, and the distractions of two girlfriends and a world tour aren't enough to keep Trevor from feeling like his carefully constructed world is crumbling around him. The pesky little illness he's been hiding from his band mates isn't help, either.

Trevor is determined to drive Kerri away so life can run properly. He'll do whatever it takes, or die trying, and not just because if he doesn't get well soon, time might be up for old Trevor. The last person he expects help or sympathy from is Kerri herself, but he may have to make common cause with his enemy if he's to survive the fallout from the secrets he's been hiding._
*
You can find my books at Amazon or Smashwords*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Susan, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

As my Merry Christmas present to the world, I'm offering 50% off coupons for downloads via Smashwords. You can get all three of my books for $4 -- but only until January 1.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/WestofMars

Use these coupons: 
Demo Tapes: Year 1 -- UN55K
Demo Tapes: Year 2 -- UC87W
Trevor's Song -- ZK52R

As with all Smashwords coupons, they are not case sensitive. (and remember, you'll need the mobi format for your Kindle)

Have fun and welcome to the Trevolution!


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I've just downloaded Trevor's Song.  Looks like a good read!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

This sounds like a great novel and the Demo Tapes anthologies look intriguing also. I can't wait to read these!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I have downloaded Trevor's Song and will be reading it soon. I've read both of the Demo Tapes and enjoyed getting to know the characters. I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of trouble Trevor gets himself into with a full length novel!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

He gets into plenty of trouble, Darcia. Have no fear. My friend, author Alice Audrey, says the things that Trevor has to deal with are things that would terrify most of us. I thought that was an interesting view. Probably quite true, in fact.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

That's when you know your characters are real--when the stand up to you and take on a life of their own. (Either that, or you're schizophrenic!)

(But I wouldn't dream of psychoanalyzing you at a distance!)


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Psychoanalyze away. You'll find Trevor is very real -- I'm not the only one who thinks so. In fact, I was among the last to believe he'd come to life...


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Author Alice Audrey is giving away an e-copy of Trevor's Song (Smashwords coupon). One day left to enter!

http://www.aliceaudrey.com/?p=6586

And have you seen this cool new concept author Thea Atkinson has got going? She lists three blurbs every month. No cover art, no author name, no nothing. At the end of the month, the winning title is gifted to one random commenter. I don't know if campaigning is allowed, but it's such a cool concept that I can't help but share. I'd love to see this become a big thing for Thea!

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/rate-me-some/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm reading this book now and it's awesome! Just finished the Demo Tapes: Year 1 and that reeled me in.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Aww, Stacy, thanks! I hope you'll take a minute or two and write up some reviews. My review columns are scarily empty at the moment!


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Susan, 

Nice to see you here all the best with your book.

Mel


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, Mel! Nice to see you here, too. 

Have you picked up a book yet? If you'd like a copy to review, I'd be glad to shoot you some Smashwords coupons! (that's an open offer to anyone who reads this thread, btw. Review copies to anyone who'd like them. Just... please write an honest review, good or bad. I'm tough. You can tell me I write utter garbage. I won't believe you, but believe me, I've heard worse.)


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd like a Smashwords coupon if you still have them on offer.  Sounds like a fun read!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Glen, I dropped you a message via the boards here with the coupon codes. Hope you got it!

While I'm here, let me talk about a great give featuring not only my books, but a cover for a Kindle, a GC to Amazon (or your choice of a few other online stores) and some other books, some who you may or may not know from these forums. Talk about a nice, fat contest! Drop in and enter yourself. http://readerswin.blogspot.com/2011/01/who-wants-to-win-some-stuff.html


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck with this book, West. Sounds interesting.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, Mark. If you'd like a freebie coupon at Smashwords, holler. 

It cracks me up that you call me West. Everyone else calls me WoM or Susan. No need to change; like Trevor, I dig the people who swim against the current.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

You give me coupons, I'll call you anything you want. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Mark drop me an e-mail (susan at westofmars dot com) and I'll shoot you some coupons.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you, West.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I dig rock n' roll! Sounds entertaining. I'll have to check it out after the wife gives me my allowance for the week!  LOL


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

After your wife gives you your allowance for the week? Make sure you tell her that she'd like Trevor, too!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Were you in the music business at one time, West?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup, Mark, I was. I started off in a record store (yes, I know. They don't have many of those any more. What a shame; they were great places to hang out), moved into college radio (and two more record stores!), did some stage crew, some promotions... almost went to work for a record label right out of college but decided I wanted to write books instead. So now I get to do a best of both worlds thing. Although I miss going out to hear live music and interact with bands on an almost-nightly basis.

Man, when I look back at how many shows I got to during my college years, I'm surprised I graduated with the grades I got.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I worked as a manager at my student union in (1979ish). Mostly the bands just wanted me to show them where to buy weed.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> I worked as a manager at my student union in (1979ish). Mostly the bands just wanted me to show them where to buy weed.


LOL. question: did you know? grin


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

If he was worth his salt, he'll tell you no, but there will be plenty of people out there who would argue the point.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll have to plead the 5th on that one.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi

There's good mileage in this genre. What about a sequel?

Seb


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, Seb, there's a follow-up in the works. All those people who scream when they get to the end of the book will be pleased to hear that -- I DO leave you on a bit of a cliffhanger (although as many reviewers have picked up on, there really is only one possible outcome).

A few links for y'all to follow.

First, today (January 31), I'm hanging with fellow author Thea Atkinson over at her Facebook fan page. I'm talking about her WAY COOL blog feature, Rate Me Some. Come on by and join the conversation. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Theas-Writing-Page/122231651163413#!/topic.php?uid=122231651163413&topic=92

And second, for a #SampleSunday, #FridayFlash, and other writing prompt sites, I've written a brand new piece of fiction that features Trevor and the band. It's called Twirling, and it's Trevor at his best. Be sure to leave a comment; I return all comments to my blog (although at times, I'm slow about doing it. It DOES get done.) http://westofmars.com/2011/01/27/trevor-ficton-twirling/


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the concept behind your stories. I bet you could write forever and never explore all the tales that would surround a band and all the people involved. Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Exactly, Kristie. This is why there is about to be a third short story anthology, and a second novel. I have plans for up to five anthologies featuring these guys -- my blog readers keep asking, and who am I to say no to someone who asks nicely?


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Quackers and Tease blog is featuring Susan Gottfried, and she's giving away a copy of 'Trevor's Song'.
Check out Keta Diablo's blog at this link, and join the fun: http://tinyurl.com/4l36dyo
To see more from Susan on Amazon, go here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C445Z6


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi JB. We'll consider you the 'promoter' for Susan's book. . .the usual rules apply! 

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds logical, West. (Did I sound like Spock?)


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Whee! I've got my own promoter! Thanks, Joel!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

A bit, yes.

And thank you for letting me reply to you. Now I can mention a give featuring Trevor's Song over at Quackers and Tease. 
http://quackersandtease.blogspot.com/2011/02/contest-pleased-to-introduce-susan.html

I *think* the prize will be handed out via Smashwords coupon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that the two of you are considered as one person for purposes of the posting rules. 

On the other hand. . .if you already have a thread for this book, we probably want to merge this one with it. . . .do you?  (I haven't had time to look! 


edit:  Never mind. . .just found it. . .merging.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, Ann. I was going to drop you a note and ask you to merge the two, but the day took over, and not in a pleasant way, I'm sad to say (except I got some good work done on the sequel, so maybe it wasn't as bad a day as I'd convinced myself it was).


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Good luck with this promotion.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed Trevor's Song. While I was reading it I got the impression that you had first-hand experience working in the music business. I just read in this thread that you did some stage crew work. I understand that backline workers have very specific roles these days. What kind of responsibilities did you handle?


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

My copy of Trevor's Song arrived in the post today! Guess what I start reading tomorrow?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Ummm.... the new one from Zoe Archer?  

(Seriously, Joel. Glad to hear it arrived safe and sound. Have fun with the boy. Just remember: he doesn't like other men.)


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

WestofMars said:


> Exactly, Kristie. This is why there is about to be a third short story anthology, and a second novel. I have plans for up to five anthologies featuring these guys -- my blog readers keep asking, and who am I to say no to someone who asks nicely?


Heh. Yeah, know what you mean. With all those ideas, how do you choose what to work on now? Do you focus on one story at a time or bounce around?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I bounce around more than I'd like to, but that's what happens when you have as many ideas as I do at the moment. I try to divide my day into sections -- an hour for this, an hour for that. It doesn't sound like a lot of time, but it's upped my productivity something fierce, I'm pleased to say. 

On the down side, though, I'd probably already have Demo Tapes -- Year 3 in your hands if I did nothing but focus on it all day long.  But... in this day and age, where promo takes up such a huge chunk of time, it's the best I can do.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

It must have been fun working in the music industry.
BTW I've just sent you a friend request on Goodreads.  I thought I already had you as a friend there, but no; it's hard to keep up with all these websites


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, Maria, the music biz was a great time. Hard, though, and definitely for only a certain type of person -- the road and the business are either in your blood or they're not. I got lucky and I've got the bug. In a sense, I miss it. And in a sense, I could live without the crappy food, the need to be tougher than the guy next to me, the lousy sleep and the long hours. And yet... I long for all of it. 

I got the GoodReads request; thanks. It IS hard to keep up with all these sites. Maybe one day, we'll see some consolidation. But hopefully it will be done right, and not via an evil empire we have yet to meet (or have we?).


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Such a great read, Susan! I will have a lot to say about 'Trevor's Song' when done. There is something particular about it, which I admire a lot. This will put you in danger of a feature on my blog - soon.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

"Something particular" -- you mean, Trevor himself? He's pretty particular, I'd say.  

Whenever you want to do a feature, bring it on. Which is a good reminder that I've got other stuff outstanding that needs my attention. Ahh, it's so hard to be this popular. I don't know how the band handles it!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

cool! my husband is a guitar player and my daughter a bassist. they've been in various bands and i snap photos of live music. looking forward to my r&r read


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

You're going to need a print copy (or two), Thea. I bet your whole family will love it!

Need more incentive, folks?

Bitsy Bling Books did a GREAT feature on the books. Stop by and check it out. 
http://bitsybling.blogspot.com/2011/02/featured-author-susan-helene-gottfried.html

And today, main character Mitchell Voss stopped in to visit our own Stacy Juba and participate in her Sink or Swim game show. Mitchell was unusually nice; I suspect if he were really a contestant on the show, he'd growl his way to victory. Stop in, say hi to Stacy, and leave a comment to either win an e-book or to help Mitchell be one of the final three. 
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/02/17/sink-or-swim-6-rock-star-mitchell-voss-from-trevors-song


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

It's another busy week over here. Shelleyrae of book'd out wrote a FABULOUS review of Trevor's Song, and handed me a great set of questions for an interview, as well.

Not enough? She's also giving away an e-book version of Trevor's Song (via Smashwords coupon).

http://bookdout.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/giveaway-author-interview-trevors-song-by-susan-helene-gottfried/

More to come...


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I read your comments in the Music Theme Discussion on BestsellerBound.com. You're right. Music and controversy frequently go hand in hand.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Anything that provokes passion -- as music does -- is controversial. It's that simple. 

I'll stop back in on that discussion; there's more to be said, I'm sure.

Plus, it's Read an E-Book Week! We need to crank some tunes and celebrate!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

i'm reading trevor's song on my kindle now. grin. just thought i'd let you know


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad you did, doll! Are you liking it? (You must be or you wouldn't be galavanting about, telling the world what you're reading)

As part of Read an E-Book Week, I've discounted it to $1.50 at Smashwords. And the Demo Tapes twins (anthologies of linked short stories featuring the characters from Trevor's Song) are FREE.

Here's the links...
Trevor's Song: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18511
Demo Tapes: Year 1: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3815
Demo Tapes: Year 2: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3909


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the guy on the cover of Trevor's Song a musician, a model, or both?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Not  clue, RJ. I licensed the photograph from Getty Images.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

how is ole trev doing, anyway? getting ready for a new book appearance ?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been working on bringing the print edition from Lulu to CreateSpace, but Word is being more than a small problem, Thea.

This is a big issue, and not just because I've got Demo Tapes: Year 3 almost ready to bring you. And yes, I'm still hard at work on the follow-up to Trevor's Song.

Stupid Microsoft Word... holding up the works... The NERVE, I tell you!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

*walks into thread grumbling that there's no book 2 yet*

... freaking authors...


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome to the new age, my friend. Where we spend more time working on publicity than we do on actual writing! 

C'mon, gang. Buy Trevor's Song and the Demo Tapes twins! Help me make enough money to hire someone who can handle the promo end of things (as much fun as it is. Believe it or not, this is truly fun) so I can write more and faster!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

If you haven't been following me around lately, you've missed some fun interviews! You can catch up by visiting my website. All my interviews and guest blog posts can be accessed by clicking on my bio.

You've also missed the big fun! Today is my birthday, and all I ever want on my birthday is iTunes Gift Cards and royalties. To help you guys with the latter, I've released a short story on Kindle (and at Smashwords, of course) called Mannequin. If you've read my books, you may recognize the stranger the story revolves around...

But if you haven't (what are you doing in this thread? Leave and go buy and read my books!), the story makes perfect sense anyway. I promise.

Did I mention it's only 99c? Well, it is.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

How you managed to sneak around and write a short story, I do not know. I had no idea that was the surprise today. LOL! I'm excited to read it, of course.

When's Treavor's Song 2 coming out?

I think you can start a new thread for each new book too if you want to separate out them out.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, I'm doing my best to be sneaky and keep people on their toes. It gives them more to talk about.

I was going to start a new thread for this, but ... I don't know. Maybe I'm diminishing the value of my own story, but it doesn't seem worth the same hoopla that a book is worth. Tell me if I'm wrong, folks! 

King Trevor, as I'm currently calling Trevor's Song 2, is still a ways off, I'm afraid. It's a BIG book, babe. Big in concept. Lots going on in it. Lots of changes for Trevor and company.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

It's been a busy month at West of Mars and about to get busier.

Demo Tapes 3 is in the works. This is the perfect time to get caught up on the first two Demo Tapes Anthologies, as well as Trevor's Song. Come join the Trevolution before you get trampled in the mosh pit!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

News. I have news.

First off, keep your eyes on the Meet and Greet at West of Mars for the big reveal of the cover for The Demo Tapes: Year 3. The most awesome Lakota Phillips did the cover art and let me tell you, it is HOT. Then again, Kota's a true Trevor fan girl (why aren't YOU??). 

Secondly, you Pittsburgh folk (or those of you with friends in or around Pittsburgh) are invited to come to Penguin Bookshop on June 17. I'll be joining nine or ten other authors for a Q&A and then book signing event, from 4 to 7 in the afternoon/evening. Not many people know what I really look like (it truly isn't an Orange S on a Red Background), so this is your chance to belong to an exclusive club.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm proud to announce the publication of the long-awaited ShapeShifter: The Demo Tapes (Year 3). It's available only as an e-book right now, but these are the Kindle boards. You guys would rather have e-books.

Have at it.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Just a note to say I've dropped the price on Demo Tapes: Year 1 to 99c for a short time to celebrate the release of Demo Tapes:  Year 3. 

This is the perfect time to join the Trevolution... what are you waiting for?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

$2.99 isn't very much for an e-book.

What if I told you you could have the ENTIRE ShapeShifter backlist -- all three Demo Tapes anthologies and Trevor's Song -- plus the short story Mannequin, all for $3.00?

It's the Smashwords Summer/Winter Sale, and lots of people have been taking advantage. Why aren't you?

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/WestofMars


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a deal that's not quite as good... BUT...

It's Rocktober. That's when we celebrate what happens when books and music collide. You can read the details here:
http://westofmars.com/2011/09/30/rocktober-go/

I hope you'll join in.

As an incentive, all my books -- ALL of them -- are 99c this month. C'mon. There's never been a better time to join the Trevolution!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Since it seems the thing to do this time of year, I've dropped the price on the Demo Tapes Triplets to 99c for each book. And I'm trying to get the price on my short story, Mannequin, down to free. If anyone feels like reporting a cheaper price, it's free at Smashwords!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Low prices once again, this time for the first two Demo Tapes anthologies. They are 99c each, so get them while the getting's good!


----------

